# Nervous queen, newborns, what to do?



## rush&muffin (Mar 31, 2004)

Our kittens (two) came in yesterday between 7 and 8 AM, in our bed, of all places. After she licked them clean, i moved them about four feet away into a box lined with sheets and towels, and put the queen (Muffin) in there with them. She kept licking them, and nursed them all day.

The problem is that she gets incredibly nervous when Tara or I aren't right next to her. Sometimes she gets very nervous when her kittens meow, and won't calm down until we're right next to her, petting and soothing her. I've read about feline infanticide when the queen is a nervous young first-timer, how likely is this? What should we do?

Muffin also seems to want to be petted and to sleep in our bed instead of with the kittens - she ignored their meowing a couple of times. Then when the meowing got louder, she ran to them, and acted very nervous and confused. This was again alleviated by one of us being close to her and petting her. I woke up today to find Tara sleeping on the floor next to the box they're in, because she apparently kept this up all night.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have build a little "hut" with roof and "door" (a towel) for Bimba and the kittens, and it is perfect!! Like a little house.
Mother knows they all are safe in there, only when I take them out, she gets nervous.
But when she's in there, she's so relaxed...
Maybe you can try something like this too??  

Here is a picture of the hut with "door" open http://www.meryland.it/public/membri/Lo ... occare.jpg


----------

